# Southern Cali Breeders?



## Kuro (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello, I've been researching for a GSR for at least 9 months. 

At first I wanted to get a shelter GSD, but having a cat at home made it somewhat impossible. I fostered 3 separate GSDs with no way of having them live together. Luckily, all those doggies found GREAT forever homes so I didn't feel bad about them. With that, I am thinking that working with a breeder who can help me pick out a puppy that can grow up with it's kitty brother is the way to go.

I am looking for a family dog first, then any type of protection it can provide would be great. Any help would be great! I am in the Los Angeles area but willing to drive...


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm in LA. I'll private message you.


----------



## Mimis (Jan 17, 2015)

Have you found any? I'm searching in socal for a good breeder too


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

The breeder I used is in Southern CA. They breed WGSL. They are about an hour north of LA.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

There is a litter in San Bernadino area out of a 'K9 Specialist' male. May be a pup left.
Studs pedigree is online.
Pm me if interested. I am not the breeder.


----------



## lawhyno (Mar 9, 2013)

check out Radni Psi kennels in Los Angeles. 
losangelesworkingdogs.com

Mike owns the kennel. He's a super nice guy who is very helpful and knows his dogs very well. I think he has a Czech working line litter available right now.


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Any idea what a puppy from 'Danibius' costs?
and how often the kennel breeds?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Adlerstein. Anne Kent is on this forum under the username Vandal.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I am not sure how set you are on a breeder. I would check out westside german shepherd rescue. They have all sorts of gsd's, all ages, all temperaments. They have a bunch that are cat friendly too. They are located in L.A. I believe. Best of luck in your search.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

BARBIElovesSAILOR said:


> I am not sure how set you are on a breeder. I would check out westside german shepherd rescue. They have all sorts of gsd's, all ages, all temperaments. They have a bunch that are cat friendly too. They are located in L.A. I believe. Best of luck in your search.


They do have a lot of wonderful dogs there.


----------

